# help with petifores



## melodyrobbie (Apr 16, 2006)

HOW DO MAKE THE ICING????????:roll:


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Chocolate would be a warm ganache. 2 pounds of semi sweet choc chips to 1 qt of cream that has been brought to just below a boil. Or you can reduce it depending on the number of petit fours you're trying to make. Take off of heat, add chips, stir to smooth. Use immediately if it's a glaze. Let cool and thicken for a "frosting". Whip for a filling. Make sure your cakes are frozen/as crumbless as possible before enrobing. (Use a soft pastry brush) 

For a 'white' glaze you could use 10x powdered sugar, mix with a little butter, warm water and flavoring of choice. It's thin and transluscent. A little fluid goes a long way with 10x. 

I've tried white chocolate ganache but it never set up. Still looking for that perfect recipe. But I think the glaze you're looking for would be the thin "buttercream" type. There are other types that involve boiling sugar syrup and all but I don't know how elaborate you want to get.

April
:lips:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Heres a glace recipe from Master Cook Version 9:

* Exported from MasterCook *

Petit Four Glacé

Recipe By :
Serving Size : 0 Preparation Time :0:00
Categories  : Cake

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 full-sheet Joconde
4 fluid ounces Simple Syrup
2 fluid ounces Raspberry liqueur or purée
Raspberry jam -- as needed
3 pounds Fondant
Chocolate decorations -- as needed
1 1/2 dry pint Raspberries

Cut the baked joconde crosswise into four equal strips. Place one of the joconde strips on a paper-lined sheet pan. Combine the simple syrup and raspberry liqueur or purée and moisten the cake with 1.5 fluid ounces (45 milliliters) of this syrup

Spread a thin even layer of raspberry jam on the moistened cake.

Cover with another sheet of joconde. Moisten with 1.5 fluid ounces (45 milliliters) raspberry simple syrup and coat with more raspberry jam. Cover with another sheet of joconde and once again repeat the moistening and jam process. Top with the last joconde layer. Freeze until firm.

Trim the cake then cut into small squares or triangles measuring approximately 1 3/4 inch (4.5 centimeters).

Gently heat the fondant to 100°F (38°C) over a bain marie. Remove from the heat and thin the fondant slightly with a small amount of the remaining raspberry syrup. Strain the fondant through a fine sieve to remove any crumbs.

Place the cake pieces on an icing screen. Coat with warm fondant, using a large spoon or a pastry bag with a plain small to medium tip. After coating the petit four, the layers of joconde should still be visible through the fondant.

Decorate with a chocolate cutout and fresh raspberries.

Yield: 72 Petit Fours, 1 3/4 In.

Source:
"Petit Fours"
Copyright:
"[emoji]169[/emoji] 2005 by Prentice-Hall, Inc."
Yield:
"72 Cakelets"
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Per Serving (excluding unknown items): 7586 Calories; 81g Fat (9.7% calories from fat); 97g Protein; 1602g Carbohydrate; trace Dietary Fiber; 941mg Cholesterol; 711mg Sodium. Exchanges: 5 Grain(Starch); 12 Lean Meat; 0 Fruit; 9 1/2 Fat; 15 1/2 Other Carbohydrates.

NOTES : Type: Iced Petit Four

Nutr. Assoc. : 0 0 4687 0 0 0 0


----------

